# Anyone here on the MTF go to the Amherst Train show at the Big E?



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

A month away from the biggest train show in New England. Dates are Jan 26th $ 27th 2019 in West Springfield Ma.

While not York, this show has a little of everything. All Gauges, clinics, club layouts, Tourist RR, Live steamers, Lego user group, Four large buildings. All the O gauge importers will be there. MTH, Lionel, Atlas. Ross has huge selection. Many hobby shops attend this show from the small to the large. Lots of individuals selling postwar, right up to modern stuff. 

So who's going?

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/ 

A list of all the attendees

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/listofexhibitors.php


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

It would be fun to go just to be with the members of the MTF. But, the late January dates are very risky for us in the north country. Always the risk of a big snow storm that combined with a long drive makes it very questionable.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I will be going. This is my best chance to meet MTF members. I camp with York Village Marketplace in the BLC. So I will be there Saturday.


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

I always go on Saturday, then dinner with Gary.


----------



## nightshrill (Nov 16, 2015)

I am planning on going on the 26th


----------



## 402captain (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm planning on going on the 27th with my son.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> It would be fun to go just to be with the members of the MTF. But, the late January dates are very risky for us in the north country. Always the risk of a big snow storm that combined with a long drive makes it very questionable.


You got a long drive, so I don’t blame you one bit.

If there is enough of us, we can do a meet and greet plus a photo or two.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

DMASSO said:


> I always go on Saturday, then dinner with Gary.


Should be interesting this year Don with the casino open and all.


----------



## Scrapiron Scher (Dec 20, 2018)

The Big E is absolutely my favorite train show. And . . . . . 
I AM the Big E !!!


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

About 2800 miles for me. Been there when I used to live in the Happy Valley. Don't tempt me!


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Guys in our group are showing interest. Weather permitting we would be there on the 26th. 

Pete


----------



## Mooner (Jun 20, 2018)

Have gone on Saturday for the last 4 years and love this show. I always buy something, but the enjoyment comes from seeing so many layouts and cool items across a wide spectrum of train enthusiast of all scales.

And then there is the Red Rose restaurant in downtown Springfield...


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well guess there's enough of us to do a photo op sometime Saturday. We'll figure where to meet closer to the show.

Yes Red Rose is awesome. Don, I and others always meet after the show for dinner at the Rose. Now with MGM open next door, it will be interesting if we can get a table this coming time. As before don't show up after 4:30-5 as the place is packed by then with long waits.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

A little too far for this time of year. Plus my money is budgeted for York and I don't have to drive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up, Gary. I've gone in the past, enjoyed it ... and am happy to put 2019 dates on my calendar.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to see it, I've never been. However, at well over 4 hours with no weather or traffic, I suspect doing it in one day is prohibitive. If a group from around here was going, that would be fun, but driving up alone, not so much.


----------



## Scrapiron Scher (Dec 20, 2018)

Scrapiron Scher, Mrs. Scrapiron (Ginny), EZ Mike, and Skip Canoli Natoli will be there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It would be fun to finally meet TJ!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> It would be fun to finally meet TJ!


I'll keep you posted, T, if I can swing a "go" that weekend. Ditto on the meet!

TJ


----------



## Greg Houser (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm going to my first Big E show this year as long as it doesn't snow as I have a 4 1/2 hour drive. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Greg, maybe we could share a ride. I'd like to go, but it would be nicer to go with someone.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm aligning my tracks to go. As others have said, the weather is a factor as I will be driving.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Last year it was in the forties. :thumbsup: Such a change on previous cold years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2018)

When I lived in the Mid Hudson Valley I went each year but now that I'm in Florida it's too far and way too cold for me. There is so much to see there. Take lots of pictures and videos.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone that arrives on Friday for the show are invited to come over to my house to run trains Friday night. I’m only twenty minutes from the fairgrounds. Otherwise I’ll see you at the show Saturday.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee Gary, 20 minutes? You sure you can make it? What happens if we have a blizzard, does the invitation last a few extra days?


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gee Gary, 20 minutes? You sure you can make it? What happens if we have a blizzard, does the invitation last a few extra days?


If there’s a blizzard the crowds will be lite and more for me to buy:smilie_auslachen: which has happen once in the twenty years I’ve been going. If no one can make it I’ll pod cast the trains running.


----------



## Greg Houser (Nov 14, 2015)

John - I just sent you an email. I'd be glad to head up with you.

Gary - that's very generous of you and I'm sure I could find the time to stop by after dinner. 

I just hope it doesn't snow! 

-Greg


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those who Like the Red Rose for dinner Saturday night. I was there last night. As long as you get there before 5 pm you should be able to get a table with minimum wait time. As always the food was awesome.

As for the weather, now Jan 2 and the ground is bear. It's only a matter of time, as long as it's not the show weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2019)

Gary, it would be worth trip just to meet you and the other guys and have dinner on Saturday evening together.

Let's see what the weather is and then we can make a decision.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

The more the better


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Greg Houser said:


> John - I just sent you an email. I'd be glad to head up with you.
> 
> Gary - that's very generous of you and I'm sure I could find the time to stop by after dinner.
> 
> ...


Greg, I thought about it, but since I'm going to Trainstock the week before, I think I'm pushing my luck two weeks in a row. I think I'll try to arrange seeing that some time when I have other stuff to do in the area.


----------



## cschroeder6 (Jan 13, 2014)

Living only an hour away, I’m going to make this trip my first train show ever. Quite excited for it!


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

cschroeder6 said:


> Living only an hour away, I’m going to make this trip my first train show ever. Quite excited for it!


Jealous. I do love a good train show even when I walk out empty handed. The last one I attended in December was piping in some classic Christmas music. It made for a pleasant afternoon. Have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

beachhead2 said:


> Jealous. I do love a good train show even when I walk out empty handed. The last one I attended in December was piping in some classic Christmas music. It made for a pleasant afternoon. Have fun. :thumbsup:


Take your time, get there right when the show opens at 9 am, there’s four buildings, three out of the four are large. Download a map of the buildings and the list of venders you want to visit. It’s real easy to miss things


----------



## Scrapiron Scher (Dec 20, 2018)

I love the Big E !! I know, I keep saying that. BEST train show I have ever been to.
I hope we all get to meet on Saturday.
Scrappy Scher


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

We are going on the 26th. First time and very excited! 

I plan to see as much as possible, but for those who have been before do you have any tips for where to start, which layouts are "must see" and which vendors tend to have the best deals, etc.? I'm looking for a diesel switcher and some passenger cars and hope to find nice used. I'm sure other goodies will find their way into my possesion as well!

I do hope to see and meet some of you at the show. Did we decide on how we would do that? Maybe a pin of some sort to identify us or a meeting point and time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

BiGCrabCake offer to the MTF members FREE badge holders. Just contact him.

Or, we offer shirts and Jackets.

View attachment 480196


View attachment 480198


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2019)

View attachment 480200


----------



## Scrapiron Scher (Dec 20, 2018)

Is there a MTF meeting time at the Big E?


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> Well guess there's enough of us to do a photo op sometime Saturday. We'll figure where to meet closer to the show.
> 
> Yes Red Rose is awesome. Don, I and others always meet after the show for dinner at the Rose. Now with MGM open next door, it will be interesting if we can get a table this coming time. As before don't show up after 4:30-5 as the place is packed by then with long waits.


Gary, Does the Red Rose take reservations? I showed the menu to guys I am traveling with and they were impressed.

Pete


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Norton said:


> Gary, Does the Red Rose take reservations? I showed the menu to guys I am traveling with and they were impressed.
> 
> Pete


No they don’t, get there before 5 pm and you will probably be fine, show up with my group and we can get a big table. I plan on leaving the show by 3:30, it’s a 15 min drive. There’s don ,me two friends and my son. Awesome dinner talking trains.

I have the perfect place for the photo op. Right in front of Lionel. What do you guys think? I’m sure dave and Ryan won have an issue and will join us for the photo


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

We have a room so now its just up to the weather. We have been lucky the past few years.

Pete


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Weather-permitting, I expect to be there--probably Saturday. Sounds like a group photo like at York may be in order. 


John


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

In the cards John 1pm in front of Lionel sound good?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Weather permitting I will be there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

Long term forecast for those of us in the north country, *SNOW* for the 26th. Always a risk when you schedule a show in New England in January. It's a ways off, so who knows if this will change.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Long term forecast for those of us in the north country, *SNOW* for the 26th. Always a risk when you schedule a show in New England in January. It's a ways off, so who knows if this will change.


Weather men don’t know what’s going to happen in five minutes let alone two weeks. Out of the twenty years of going, it’s only snowed once, so more often than not it’s ok. But with that said we are way over due for snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

Hoping for good weather, Elizabeth and I would love to join you and the group for dinner.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

At almost 14 hours of windshield time, I'm gonna pass. LOL
But I WILL be at York.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

*But I WILL be at York.*

Great Trey. It is going to feel like old home week. We are so looking forward to the York Meet.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *But I WILL be at York.*
> 
> Great Trey. It is going to feel like old home week. We are so looking forward to the York Meet.


Make sure your dog sitter doesn't run off and get married like the last one! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

Trey, we have engaged the services of a new one. Our previous dog sitter stayed in Florida (met a boy) and the rest is history. New one is married with grown children, so not likely to fly the coop. The last one actually had chickens in the yard, so maybe that's why she flew the coop.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

For those in the NYC area to points south of Springfield, the show organizers will be running shuttle buses from Union station to the show. There’s eight trains a day from New Heaven to Springfield and back on Ctrail and a train every half hour plus Amtrak trains from NYC to New Heaven. What better way to enjoy a train show than ride the train to get there.

http://www.railroadhobbyshow.com/attendingtheshow.php#public


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Saturday is looking goo at this point, twenty more updates to go. LOL

https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/southwick-ma/01077/january-weather/363_pc


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Hope everybody who decided to go to Amherst is having a great time at the Big E today (and tomorrow). One of these days, I'll get to that show. I guess I'm just spoiled being just a 2-hour ride away from York all these years!  Keep us posted on all the O-Gauge comings-and-goings up there!!!

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Great time as always, only three showed up for the photo op. Ohwell


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Another note I didn’t buy a thing, so when I got home and promptly ordered a legacy 993 expansion pack at model train stuff. :sold:

Talked to Ryan at Lionel about the milk cars, the tooling over in Romania is gone for good, lost forever. But not all is lost, it’s cheaper to do new tooling than fight the Romanians. They will honor what’s was already cataloged and catalog new stuff maybe by volume II. So expect new milk cars by 2020


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Any conversations with the Lionel team to report?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I only bought one ScaleTrains loco and some weathering chaulk.
That's me on the right side in the last of Gary's pictures.
I'm glad I wore my walking shoes today.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

superwarp1 said:


> ....
> Talked to Ryan at Lionel about the milk cars, the tooling over in Romania is gone for good, lost forever. But not all is lost, it’s cheaper to do new tooling than fight the Romanians. They will honor what’s was already cataloged and catalog new stuff maybe by volume II. So expect new milk cars by 2020


Very sad, Gary. I'm not at all surprised to hear this, since I spoke to Ryan at October 2018 York, and things sounded VERY dicey at that time -- but I guess there was still a chance back then that they might be able to salvage the tooling without re-investing.

Gotta wonder with some of these foreign countries what the motivation is to essentially steal the tooling. Gotta also believe they couldn't successfully get past a satisfactory production sample... so if the Romanians couldn't do that, what the heck are they gonna do with the tooling now? Who would buy product produced from that tooling? And under what brand?

But this always boils down to dollars and cents. I recall Atlas-O throwing around $150,000 as the tooling costs for a California Zephyr car several years ago. So while that's a lot of money to us mere mortals, I guess Lionel could burn through that in no time fighting the Romanians to get back the Milk Car tooling with no guarantee of ever seeing the tooling anyway. So problem solved. Case closed. New tooling it is. And if that goes smoothly, I guess the project will go back to China for a 2020 delivery. I never expected to really see those cars in 2019. And if we did, it would be a very pleasant surprise indeed.

David


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

On what Ryan said I'm going to keep my reservations for the milk cars. Lionel damn well better honor the price from going on four years ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Anything else of interest, Gary, from Lionel?


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Another run of 10 wheelers maybe the next small steamer you see. It will be awhile before they do another batch of moguls. LMAO


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

superwarp1 said:


> It will be awhile before they do another batch of moguls. LMAO


Especially since it appears they are not completely sure what the issue and fix is with the last batch.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

Considering I just restarted my love affair with the hobby, I had a field day at Amherst. After all, I am starting with very little, so I had to catch up, right? I also had my wife and two daughters with me. Of course, they didn't anticipate that they would need to carry stuff.

Here was the day's haul. I feel like I got some good deals, but being so new to the hobby it is hard to tell. I am going to refrain from trying to compare prices too much and just have fun.


Lionel Boston & Main RS-3 (New) - Absolutely love this Loco! Incredible how smooth it runs and at such low speeds. I suspect this will be running regularly!
Lionel Great Northern 4-8-4 (~80s Vintage) - Handsome loco, seems to be in very good shape and runs well.
American General 4-4-0 2528WS (~60s Vintage) - I have a General from my childhood as well, but it is an edition that came with very basic features (go forward, go backward) and has lost some/many accoutrements over the years, including the flatcar. This "new" one is a complete set with upgraded smoke/whistle, lighted passenger cars, flatcar with horses, Super-O track (which will stay in the box) and it even came in the box (in rough shape). I plan to look it over carefully and make sure it is in good shape before running.
Lionel 239 Scout (post-war) - Inexpensive little loco with tender, but should be fun to play with. Haven't run it yet.
Williams 5-car lighted passenger set. Not sure of the vintage, but these are beautiful cars. One has a broken coupler. 
Lastly I picked up a Disney aquarium boxcar that my daughter liked. It has vintage Mickey Mouse images that scroll across the windows.

Now for the fun of getting everything in tip-top shape (expect questions). I really enjoy the tinkering/fixing/troubleshooting part of the hobby more than anything else. Looks like lots of pre-owned stuff in my future. 

Pictures on my Smugmug site.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

mackerel, good for you sir. I love a good train show. Having just started a year ago, I know exactly how you feel. Good haul. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So glad that top-end-brass of MTF enjoyed the Amherst show. I was there in spirit!

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

My friends and I had good time. Got to see Gary's fine layout and trains. Thank you again Gary for your hospitality and for the great tip about the Red Rose. I understand why folks wait hours for their food. 
My purchases were limited to paint, a few figures, and some On3 track which I plan to use for my OO Lionel Hudson display.

Pete


----------

